# Nastar finals in Steamboat March 26th to March 30th



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2009)

If you raced and were in the top three of your age and dvision for your mountain you should  have a nationals invite on your nastar profile on line.

I booked my trip a couple of  weeks ago, but registered last night.  Yesterday the invites went out.

Anyone else going?


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe it, this is the first year I haven't raced nastar and first time in several years I didn't qualify.  Been once, had a blast.   Must be spending too much time in the woods!


----------



## gymnast46 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Nastar*

Absolutely.  Booked my flight weeks ago for $285 round trip Hartford to Hayden (20 miles from Steamboat).

It's my fifth Nationals and the highlight my ski/board season each year.  I'd encourage anyone who has qualified to register and compete.

NASTAR# Moo95


----------



## roark (Feb 18, 2009)

Sandbagged it for silver this year I see Bob.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2009)

Only 3 races so I really don't know  how I am doing. 

I made it as silver two years ago also, but I was classified as a gold racer at the end.  Booked at the Steamboat inn. Flyin into hayden out of manchester on Thurs.  I used some cc miles. cost me $99.  Pretty ugly multi stop flight both ways but cheap.  Lets meet for a beverage.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2009)

Bump.


 A buddy of mine, a Sr regular and myself fly out tomorrow,  Well we hope so,. weather is great for skiing, shaky for flying.  Anyone else going and want to meet up?  Our  Flight gets into hayden around 1 if all goes well.  Connecting out of Denver. 

 Looks like when we make it skiing, it will be prime. 10 inches of snow in the last two days and a good amount coming today into tomorrow.  Getting excited big time.


----------



## roark (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice! Too bad pow time will be wasted racing 

Enjoy...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2009)

Ya wasted.;-)  I get friday aftenoon,Sat am and all day Sunday to tour around.


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 25, 2009)

Good luck Bob. Looks like the snow conditions will be better than last time.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2009)

Thankx for the well wishes. I just want to be able to fly in and have fun.  It does not look like this will go smooth.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey good luck Bob!


----------

